# Meet my new puppy Kaia!



## Niko (Jan 13, 2005)

My puppy Kaia is now 17 weeks old and I realized that I never posted her photos on here to share! She is an absolute doll and I am obsessed with her brindle coloring! Hope you enjoy 

These are when I first got her at 10 weeks...





This was taken a couple weeks ago snuggling with my other chi, Niko... (he's a bit hefty but currently on a diet!)



This was just taken yesterday enjoying her bully stick in her new furry pink blanket!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

She is beautiful, I love her coloring and sweet face!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

She's beautiful, I love her colouring! I like her name too.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

She is adorable!!! Congrats for the new pup .


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She is beautiful!!! Congrats


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats! I agree on the gorgeous coloring. She has such a sweet face!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwr she's gorgeous. x


----------



## Jazmin (Oct 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!!  xxx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is so sweet, I love her coloring too!! Niko is adorable too!!!


----------



## TonyN (Sep 27, 2011)

I really like the coloring of the fur. Cute pup!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww so cute!! Congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:love love love the coloring!!ive wanted a brindle for awhile-theyre hard to find.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She has lovely coloring.


----------



## Niko (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone! I swear she is getting more adorable by the day


----------



## Strangedogs (Oct 6, 2011)

what a sweetie... I'd smother her with kisses every day!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's adorable! Love the brindle coat.


----------

